# Colour or black and white?



## Jack56 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi all. Decision to make. Colour or black and white? And ....... is this a keeper or .......? Thanks for looking and your comments!


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Jack,

I prefer the color version... yes, it's a keeper.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 16, 2015)

Both are nice, but each "tells" a different story about the same scene.


----------



## meywd (Jun 17, 2015)

The color one looks better for me, I have difficulty deciding whether to make a Photo BW instead of color, so I usually only do it when I don't like the color version, as for yours definitely a keeper.


----------



## RyanRock (Jun 17, 2015)

Both good ones...I like #1 though....


----------



## FEBS (Jun 17, 2015)

My choice would be the color one.

My personal way for converting this to a black/white would generate something different from yours example. The stones are mid-grey, I would like to see them much lighter, as they are in my idea the most important object of that photo. The clouds seem a little bit to dark, but I'm just looking at my laptop right now, and that's not the best reference.


----------



## kaswindell (Jun 17, 2015)

I would stick with color on this one


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 17, 2015)

The color version. 

I do, on rare occasion, convert some images to B&W; usually photos of old, abandoned houses or rusty vehicles / farm implements. But the vast majority of the time, I prefer color.

Like FEBS, if I were to use the B&W version of this image, I would make some substantial changes in its tonality.


----------

